# texas holy rock



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

So i want to get some texas holy rock for my tank but have not seen it for sale anywhere. Anyone know of a place in the California Bay Area that i could get it. i have seen it on sale at ebay but since it is rock and it is heavy the shipping costs a fortune...


----------



## fishmasterxl (Apr 20, 2008)

Your best bet is to buy it online. Ebay is a great place to buy it. Its not going to be cheap for the better pieces. I have on rock that I just got off ebay from the rockartsource people. They sell amazing specimens of Mopani, Drift Wood Malaysion and Holey Rock. I thing i paid 120.00 for a big ass ******* piece. It hardens your water and keeps the ph up in the tank. You can get smaller pieces from other vendors. But go big. They sure are cool.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah, i've seen them on ebay. a little out of my price range at the moment


----------



## chefkevin (Apr 6, 2008)

TailorO said:


> yeah, i've seen them on ebay. a little out of my price range at the moment


Based on my experience looking for holey rock, even with the high shipping costs of the rock, if you calculate the price per pound it's still usually 1/2 the price that retail stores charge. Retail stores charge as much as 3.99/lb and don't have very large rocks, ebay you will find it for $2/lb or less and u will find much larger rocks.

-Kevin


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

woohoo! government check! gonna buy some holy rock. Gonna buy it on ebay. none of the stores around here even carry holy rock


----------



## fishmasterxl (Apr 20, 2008)

well there you go it all works out for ya now doesn't it, like I said rockartsource has the bomb rocks. Make sure the dimensions in your tank aren't smaller then the rock your trying to put in it. Doy


----------



## Phoenix78 (Jul 11, 2005)

didnt know yall wanted it so much...Jeez I should load up the back of my truck


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.

if you want to recommend specific ebay traders please do this by PM, rather than in the main post


----------



## keaolyen (May 3, 2008)

TailorO said:


> woohoo! government check! gonna buy some holy rock. Gonna buy it on ebay. none of the stores around here even carry holy rock


Thanks for doing your part to help our flagging economy...


----------

